# [cups]: imprimer vers une imprimante partagée Win

## anti-conformiste

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté une lexmark X4875. Mais elle ne fonctionne pas sous linux.

Est-il possible de partager l'imprimante sur un poste windows et d'imprimer vers celle-ci à travers cups sur mon poste linux ?

Faut-il des drivers ou cups utilisera-t-il les drivers Windows ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Il te faudra des drivers Linux, donc ça n'ira pas mieux   :Sad: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Il te faudra des drivers Linux, donc ça n'ira pas mieux  

 

C'est  bien ce qu'il me semblait...donc c'est mort : mon imprimante n'est pas supportée par linux   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

voilà.

Seule solution : imprimer en PDF et puis les envoyer sur Windows. Ou vérifier la compatibilité avant d'acheter  :Wink: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> voilà.
> 
> Seule solution : imprimer en PDF et puis les envoyer sur Windows. Ou vérifier la compatibilité avant d'acheter 

 

 :Smile:  Certes, mais la Lexmark X4875 est la seule imprimante tout-en-un semi-pro WiFi à prix abordable et dont le prix des consommables est très raisonnable Et la qualité d'impression/vitesse est superbe.

J'avais pas trop le choix pour le bureau....

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

alors deja oui c 'est possible , c'est ce que je fais avec une vieille hp en port parallel.

Mais je me rappelle avoir un peu galéré.

Des que je met la main sur les documents que j'ai consulté je te fais signe.

Tu peux deja emerger cups avec le use samba il me semble ( ou samba avec cups   :Razz:  )

+

edit : une partie de reponse dans => Option 2: Using Samba ici

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, mais tu as utilisé quels drivers ? Ceux de Windows via CUPS ?

----------

## nico_calais

Tu peux utiliser les pilotes d'un modèle anterieur. Il se peut que cela fonctionne.

Regarde dans http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi

----------

## ryo-san

re

Ben en fait j'me gauffre un peu sur la reponse car en effet mon imprimante est supporté par cups (hp psc 500).

donc excusez pour la fausse joie   :Arrow: 

----------

## dapsaille

Dommage que windows soit pas scriptable ..

Si dépose pdf dans dossier "incoming linux" imprime pdf sur "n'imprimante proprio méchante"    :Embarassed: 

----------

## anti-conformiste

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai essayé tous les drivers lexmark de la base foomatic et cups   :Crying or Very sad:   mais aucun ne fonctionne....

J'ai essyé d'installer les drivers windows xp avec wine, mais il faut .NETFramework et le soft ne s'installe pas    :Confused: 

C'est vraiment dommage.

Surtout que lexmark se targue d'être le 1er à developper des drivers pour Linux : au final seuls 3 modeles sont supportés, super   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Dommage que windows soit pas scriptable ..
> 
> Si dépose pdf dans dossier "incoming linux" imprime pdf sur "n'imprimante proprio méchante"   

 

Mais si, tu as du script sous Windows, mais c'est très rarement utilisé.

Sinon, en effet, rien n'empêcherait d'écrire un service qui surveille un répertoire donné et qui imprime les fichiers qui y sont déposés (avec utilisation de "locks", sinon l'impression commencerait avant que le fichier ne soit complètement copié)

----------

## anti-conformiste

Warf! J'ai fait un truc un peu capilotracté, mais ça fonctionne et c'est rapide en +  :Razz: 

Voici comment je procède:

Mon PC sous Win est allumé en permanance.

Avec l'applet "Serveur de fichiers public" sous KDE, j'ai definie un repertoire dans lequel déposer tous mes docs à imprimer.

Ensuite je prends la main sur XP sur lequel un firefox affiche déjà la page de mon serveur public sous ninux.

J'appuie sur F5 et mon document déposé 15 secondes avant apparait.

J'imprime...

C'est la seule solution qui me permette d'imprimer en 30 secondes en bénéficiant des drivers Lexmark...

Si vous avez plus propre (et sans passser par Win) , je suis preneur   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

y a pas : si une imprimante n'a pas de pilotes linux, il faut la brancher sur l'OS qui a les pilotes adéquats et imprimer à partir de cet OS.

Le partage d'imprimante sous Windows est un partage "brut", c'est-à-dire qu'il faut le pilote pour l'utiliser.

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> y a pas : si une imprimante n'a pas de pilotes linux, il faut la brancher sur l'OS qui a les pilotes adéquats et imprimer à partir de cet OS.
> 
> Le partage d'imprimante sous Windows est un partage "brut", c'est-à-dire qu'il faut le pilote pour l'utiliser.

 

A priori, il semble possible de passer par une imprimante postscript virtuelle. Dans ce gout là : http://www.stat.tamu.edu/~henrik/GSPSprinter/GSPSprinter.html

Tu partages donc une imprimante PS parfaitement gérée sous linux, et hop.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, en effet  :Wink:  mais je maintiens mes dires, qui sont compatibles avec cette redirection logicielle  :Smile: 

----------

